# Viewliner Roomette vs Bedroom



## Lazy Z (Oct 25, 2011)

Trying to decide how to spend some points!

Part of our trip includes the Lake Shore Ltd NYP to CHI. I have reserved (and paid for) a roomette for my daughter and I. The amount I paid was $389. Now, I have enough points to get a bedroom, which is 30,000 points. Is it worth the cost? To purchase it would be nearer to $1,000 (even quite a while back that particular day was $$, I think because of Independence Day?

I purchased some points, and have been using my CC like crazy and got good bonuses from Chase. I feel I have these points to use them, but it just seems like so many! Is there a huge difference in the roomette vs bedroom for the 18 hour trip? Mind you, we will have been on the road (train and hotels) for 15 days at that point, with 8 more to go..the extra space might be really nice! And the little extra space to maybe keep our bags with us is nice too.

Any insight?


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Oct 25, 2011)

For just an 18 hour run, save the Points for a longer multi night trip. Two folks, especially related, in a Roomette for less than 24 hours usually isn't a problem. Now when you get on, check right away with the Conductor about upgrading to a Bedroom. If one is available and he/she is in a happy mood, that should be done at lowest bucket and may not be too much difference in what you already have invested in the Roomette.


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 25, 2011)

If either of you qualify for the H (Handicapped) Room, see if that is available!




That can be had for the same amount of AGR points as a roomette. (In this case 20,000 AGR points!) And it is the largest room on a Viewliner!


----------



## pennyk (Oct 25, 2011)

The amount of space in a Viewliner roomette is more than in a superliner roomette. There is storage space above the hallway where you can store luggage. The viewliners do not have luggage racks for storage - you need to keep your luggage in your room. There is a toilet and sink in the Viewliner roomette, which can be problematic when 2 people who are not close) are traveling together.


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 25, 2011)

pennyk said:


> There is a toilet and sink in the Viewliner roomette, which can be problematic when 2 people (who are not close) are traveling together.


That's the fun part!


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Oct 25, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > There is a toilet and sink in the Viewliner roomette, which can be problematic when 2 people (who are not close) are traveling together.
> ...


Especially in the Winter when the toilets freeze up in the middle of the night as was the case when I was on the_* LSL*_ last January. Fortunately the H-Room in the next Sleeper was open and made available for us to use until the pots in our car thawed out later the next day.


----------



## AlanB (Oct 25, 2011)

Lazy Z,

Unless you really need the money that you paid for the room, I would not consider it to be a wise choice to refund your current tickets and use points for this. That same room can sell for nearly $500 on Amtrak. Even more, would be using those 30K points for a 2 night trip west of Chicago. For example, on my return from Seattle & the Gathering, we used 30,000 of my mom's points to get us from Seattle to Chicago in a Bedroom, and then paid for a Roomette from Chicago back to NY on the LSL.

Now part of the reason we did that was because she didn't have enough points to get us all the way home; but also simply because it was a far better bargain for us to get 2 free nights as opposed to 1 free night.


----------



## johnny.menhennet (Oct 26, 2011)

Definitely only use points on 2-zone trips where you can get two nights. Don't spend the same as you would from LA to Chicago as you would from Chicago to Charleston, WV (this is example - I know that this is not your itinerary).


----------



## PRR 60 (Oct 26, 2011)

pennyk said:


> The amount of space in a Viewliner roomette is more than in a superliner roomette. There is storage space above the hallway where you can store luggage. The viewliners do not have luggage racks for storage - you need to keep your luggage in your room. There is a toilet and sink in the Viewliner roomette, which can be problematic when 2 people who are not close) are traveling together.


The toilet situation is, in my opinion, undesirable even for two people who are close. I wouldn't use a Viewliner Roomette for two people. I know many people do, but it is too far into the "roughing it" category for my taste.


----------



## amamba (Oct 26, 2011)

I did a cross country trip earlier this year (all in bedrooms bc I had plenty of points), but I agree that it is not really worth the 30K points for the LSL run. It seems somewhat unfair that the LSL is a two zone redemption when the silver service is a one zone redemption for a similar length trip.

In any case, I would stick with your roomette reservation and save the points for something else.


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 26, 2011)

amamba said:


> In any case, I would stick with your roomette reservation and save the points for something else.


Plus, you'll even *MORE* AGR points for your future trip(s)!


----------



## AlanB (Oct 26, 2011)

amamba said:


> I did a cross country trip earlier this year (all in bedrooms bc I had plenty of points), but I agree that it is not really worth the 30K points for the LSL run. It seems somewhat unfair that the LSL is a two zone redemption when the silver service is a one zone redemption for a similar length trip.


It's actually very unfair when one considers that Amtrak only provides 2 meals on the LSL, but 4 on the Silvers if one is riding end to end.


----------



## gatelouse (Oct 26, 2011)

Anyone else remember the days of the "Florida Zone"? Fortunately that didn't last long.


----------

